# who am i



## merryman (29 February 2012)

im around 16.2h 20 yrs old bay tb gelding approximatley 20yrs.few white hairs where a star should be and looks like white lines down the sides of my muzzle,high wither.i was bought just before xmas from dealers in sussex,some competion horse yard,i was put out to grass for approx 3 months before i found my new home in surrey,mum thinks im cold backed as i do dip when sat on a little,i have bucked twice once while standing just after dad sat on me and once down the road,nothing too nasty though,im very well schooled,not over fused at being groomed,but i will add i have impeccable manners and mum loves that.i have a deep whinney when its my dinner time and stand when cuddle time as not too fussed or i dont understand wot its about.was thin when bought so parents havent done too much with me except love me and build me up,so now im looking good,i have a female friend altough im bossy with her sometimes,i do like a good gallop with my tail straight up in the air like an arab,squeel if its a race to get off the lead rope and i adore carrots and herbal sweets,mum was told i was in same home for 12 yrs and that im quite to ride/school master,mum would like any info on my past good or bad......many thanks RAMBO,had no passport or micro chip so i got given a new name


----------



## mightymammoth (29 February 2012)

merryman said:



			im around 16.2h 20 yrs old bay tb gelding approximatley 20yrs.few white hairs where a star should be and looks like white lines down the sides of my muzzle,high wither.i was bought just before xmas from dealers in sussex,some competion horse yard,i was put out to grass for approx 3 months before i found my new home in surrey,mum thinks im cold backed as i do dip when sat on a little,i have bucked twice once while standing just after dad sat on me and once down the road,nothing too nasty though,im very well schooled,not over fused at being groomed,but i will add i have impeccable manners and mum loves that.i have a deep whinney when its my dinner time and stand when cuddle time as not too fussed or i dont understand wot its about.was thin when bought so parents havent done too much with me except love me and build me up,so now im looking good,i have a female friend altough im bossy with her sometimes,i do like a good gallop with my tail straight up in the air like an arab,squeel if its a race to get off the lead rope and i adore carrots and herbal sweets,mum was told i was in same home for 12 yrs and that im quite to ride/school master,mum would like any info on my past good or bad......many thanks RAMBO,had no passport or micro chip so i got given a new name
		
Click to expand...

can we see your photo Rambo? you sound lovely


----------



## DebbieCG (1 March 2012)

victoria1980x said:



			can we see your photo Rambo? you sound lovely
		
Click to expand...

Glad you've landed in a great new home Rambo, yes, smiley photo woud be really helpful.


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 March 2012)

Hi Rambo.Glad your in a new wonderful home!!!


----------



## OWLIE185 (1 March 2012)

No Passport!
Please be aware that it is illegal to sell a horse without a passport.


----------



## merryman (1 March 2012)

yes we are all aware its illegal,but considering rambo is 20 and was bought the way he was i thinkl u will agrtee hes not stollen just someone didnt want him anymore and tradede him in for a younger horse is very sad.he must have some lovely stories i would love to hear about and sometimes these not so lucky horses deserve a home to be happy in


----------



## SpruceRI (2 March 2012)

Can we see a photo of him? And what area of Sussex was he from? East, West, Mid??

What was his 'sport'?

Someone on here might recognise him!


----------



## merryman (2 March 2012)

/Users/leeelliott/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2012/28 Feb 2012/IMG_1366.JPG/Users/leeelliott/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2012/28 Feb 2012/IMG_1365.JPG


----------



## merryman (2 March 2012)

merryman said:



			im around 16.2h 20 yrs old bay tb gelding approximatley 20yrs.few white hairs where a star should be and looks like white lines down the sides of my muzzle,high wither.i was bought just before xmas from dealers in sussex,some competion horse yard,i was put out to grass for approx 3 months before i found my new home in surrey,mum thinks im cold backed as i do dip when sat on a little,i have bucked twice once while standing just after dad sat on me and once down the road,nothing too nasty though,im very well schooled,not over fused at being groomed,but i will add i have impeccable manners and mum loves that.i have a deep whinney when its my dinner time and stand when cuddle time as not too fussed or i dont understand wot its about.was thin when bought so parents havent done too much with me except love me and build me up,so now im looking good,i have a female friend altough im bossy with her sometimes,i do like a good gallop with my tail straight up in the air like an arab,squeel if its a race to get off the lead rope and i adore carrots and herbal sweets,mum was told i was in same home for 12 yrs and that im quite to ride/school master,mum would like any info on my past good or bad......many thanks RAMBO,had no passport or micro chip so i got given a new name
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 March 2012)

Picture link doesnt work.


----------



## merryman (19 March 2012)

cant seem to put pics on for some reason,dont know wot sport exactly rambo has done,found out the dealer he came from was john martin...i believe a show jumping yard in sussex have no more info than that thanks


----------



## merryman (6 June 2012)

Stil trying to find out info on this horse


----------



## LMJ (7 June 2012)

have you already spoken to the jumping yard in sussex or need contact details?


----------



## merryman (7 June 2012)

Yes spoke to his wife but they haven't phoned bck yet


----------



## LMJ (8 June 2012)

no probs, worth putting a pic and details on the facebook page of Sussex Horse Community as they have a trace/ looking for section and had some sucesses


----------

